# Live Feed Camera for vivarium



## bugginben (Nov 27, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on a live feed camera that can connect to a computer and a smartphone. I will want one for 2 vivs, one for a ball python and one for a bearded dragon.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Jump on Ebay and search Action Cams.

you can get a 16MP, 4k, wifi enabled, app driven cam for around £30.00

John,


----------

